# Is there any way to have 2 (or more) home screens in Windows?



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

I remember long ago (maybe Windows 98) in which a user with lots of icons on his home screen could have 2 or more home screens---and he could slide the first home screen to the left and see his second one.

I set my home screen to look like it did in Windows 7 because I prefer it.

I confess to having lots of icons (set to "small" size). More than will fit on the screen.










Is there any way to have multiple home screens; so I can just page from one to another?

(Yeah, I know how to sort the icons on the home screen by type, or date, or whatever. But I want to be able to see them all.)

Currently, I end up opening Explorer and looking at the list of the links on the desktop, but that is a pain.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I think it depends on what version of windows you have. A google search gives a lot of links for Win 10.
What are u running.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

On the taskbar, select *Task view* > *New desktop *.
Open the apps you want to use on that desktop.
To switch between desktops, select *Task view* again.
I dunno if that's what you are looking for or not?


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

This isn't what you asked, but another solution would be to put less frequently used files/apps in desktop folders. For example, you could put all those pdf files in a folder called pdf.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Sounds to me that you want links to websites on your desktop, that's what 'favorites' are for.
If it's to programs you can always put small icons on your desktop.
For documents follow Moonrivers advice above.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Learn to use folders... That will fix your issues.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks everybody. I will give those ideas a try.

I am running Windows 10 Pro (64-bit) system on this laptop.

(I still run Windows 7 on another laptop and on a desktop because I still like it.)


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Gary in ohio said:


> Learn to use folders... That will fix your issues.


 I've been using folders since before Bill Gates dropped out of college.


----------

